# Fly Fishing With A Kayak



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

I bought a Wilderness Systems Ride 135 a few months ago and have been messing around with it. My question is, do most of you wade fish or actually fish from the kayak?

I've always like to wade but its hard to cover a lot of ground to find the tailing Reds. I'm getting more comfortable standing and poling my kayak but how do you stop the kayak in order to cast to a fish, especially on a windy day.


----------



## Sam521 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have the same kayak and I love it! Haven't stood up on it yet, need to drop about 40 lbs first! Have you looked at a Stake Out Stick?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

If your poling just have a leash ready and stake out with the pole. I usually crab walk in mine or get out and wade. Or use a drift sock.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

The best anchor is a Bruce plow type. FTU carries them. You can make a

a trolly line on pulleys that runs from bow to stern and you have control over direction of the kayak while anchored. You keep the anchor handy to slip over the side quietly but rigged to the trolley line. The Bruce type holds well in wind.

You can get old graphite golf club and cut off head and have stake out stick. You can stick it through the scupper hole for an instant stop. You may need to add a stopper to the golf club shaft to fit the scupper hole to keep the noise down from the kayak bumping the golf club shaft.

Visit www.texaskayakfisherman.com

Joe


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Usually if I am exclusively chasing tailing fish and sightcasting I will only use the kayak to stand up and look around for activity. I don't like having that high a profile while stalking these fish. I will usually paddle around looking for fish and try to set myself up to slip out of the yak to wade up to the fish a quietly as possible. The kayak will typically be very stealthy, it's up to you to stay stealthy in the moment and not knock things around in the boat.

I use a stake out stik to anchor the boat whenever I hop out. It it much easier and queiter than an anchor.

If I am not able to get out I will set myself up so that I can make an accurate cast while sitting down in the yak. This will take some practice, but if you're a decent caster it shouldn't be too tough.


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

I stay in my yak and fish. Got hit by some jelly fish a few months ago and they have made me wary. 

Have an anchor trolley (which I feel is a must) that I use with a stake out stick or anchor. Love the stake out stick because it's fast, less commotion, and easier to be exactly where you want to stay. Only use the anchor in deep water these days.


----------



## Buggy_Fly (Jul 29, 2008)

I just dont know if a kayak is the right thing for fly fishing. You are sitting too low to the water to get a decent cast out to the fish. (40-50') Now I haven't tried the Native Ultimate which is designed so that you can stand up and fish, but right now I have had it with my yak, it drifts all over the place and honestly it is hard to sight fish from it, because you are sitting so low. In the next month or so, I will be buying the Native Ultimate, so we will see how it performs.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

christem said:


> I bought a Wilderness Systems Ride 135 a few months ago and have been messing around with it. My question is, do most of you wade fish or actually fish from the kayak?
> 
> I've always like to wade but its hard to cover a lot of ground to find the tailing Reds. I'm getting more comfortable standing and poling my kayak but how do you stop the kayak in order to cast to a fish, especially on a windy day.


nice kayak ya got... one of the best for standing! I use a heritage redfish 14 in the same way.

I stay in my kayak when fishing if possible. I do wade fish but I prefer to stay in. I also do alot of standing when in the marshes and sight casting to reds.

The only thing I can thing of is keeping you anchor at the ready and tied off to the stern on a short rope. If you find yourself drifting into a school of reds, GENTLY place the anchor into the water. Ya gotta be quiet as reds will spook to loud sounds. This way, when you come tight your kayak will stay in position. Also, use a stake out stick and anchor down through a scupper hole. It will definatly stop ya, but you may get tossed if your moving too fast! If I'm going slow enough, I'll do this. But if you hook into a good size red, you do not want to be stopped!! Your kayak becomes part of the drag system as the redfish drags you around.

Good luck!! There is no better tool than a kayak for stalking reds in the marshes!!


----------

